# Oben ohne-Fotos: Bettina Wulff verklagt "BUNTE"



## Mandalorianer (18 Aug. 2014)

> *Die Oben Ohne Bilder von **Bettina Wulff sind Hier ab sofort verboten zu posten !!! *auch verpixelt**


 Oben ohne-Fotos: Bettina Wulff Klage "BUNTE"


Der "BUNTE" steht eine Klage der ehemaligen First Lady Deutschlands ins Haus: Bettina Wulff droht mit dem Anwalt, weil das Magazin *Oben ohne-Fotos* der ehemaligen Gattin von Ex-Bundespräsident Christian Wulff in seiner nächsten Ausgabe abdruckt. Immerhin haben die Redakteure die Brüste verpixelt, das spielt für Bettina Wulff aber keine Rolle.​ Der Prominentenamwalt Christian Schertz wird Bettina Wulff vertreten. *Gegen geltenes Recht* habe die "BUNTE" Fotos seiner Mandantin in einem rein privaten Moment geschossen, sagt der Jurist laut derwesten.de, dem Online-Auftritt der Westdeutschen Allgemeinen Zeitung. Auch wenn die Brüste verpixelt zu sehen sind, ändere dies nichts, denn dies sei trotzdem "ein massiver Eingriff in das Recht am eigenen Bild".​


----------



## ILoveBambi (18 Aug. 2014)

Wer will die überhaupt sehen? Ich nicht!


----------



## brian69 (18 Aug. 2014)

hält die sich für so interessant, das man so ein Fass aufmachen muss?? Naja, Hauptsache im Gespräch bleiben...ansonsten siehe *ILoveBambi*


----------



## Michel-Ismael (18 Aug. 2014)

Ich dachte, die Fotos wären Fake !!!
Wie dem auch sei, ich kann doch nicht als "Person des öffenlichen Interesses" oben ohen am Strand rumlaufen und dann mich aufregen, wenn diese Bilder, die in der Öffentlichkeit gemacht wurden, abgebildet werden. Entweder wollte sie mal ein wenig Lärm um nichts machen oder sie ist ein wenig einfältig...


----------



## comatron (18 Aug. 2014)

Ihr Anwalt hat sie missverstanden. Sie wollte nicht gegen die Veröffentlichung, sondern gegen die Verpixelung klagen !


----------



## Kinku (18 Aug. 2014)

Michel-Ismael schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Fotos wären Fake !!!
> Wie dem auch sei, ich kann doch nicht als "Person des öffenlichen Interesses" oben ohen am Strand rumlaufen und dann mich aufregen, wenn diese Bilder, die in der Öffentlichkeit gemacht wurden, abgebildet werden. Entweder wollte sie mal ein wenig Lärm um nichts machen oder sie ist ein wenig einfältig...



Naja, man darf halt niemanden Fotografieren ohne dessen Zustimmung. Das sollte auch für "Promis" gelten. Wär irgendjemand hier begeistert wenn plötzlich oben ohne Bilder von seiner Frau ungefragt bei Facebook etc. gepostet würden...?
Ich denke Frau Wulff hat in ihrem Urlaub genauso ein Recht halb nackt am Strand rum zu laufen wie jede andere Frau auch. OHNE das irgendein Fuzzi Fotos von ihr macht und sich dazu noch dran bereichern will...


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2014)

wenn man oben ohne in der Öffentlichkeit rumrennt muss man sich nicht wundern


----------



## Brian (18 Aug. 2014)

Gut das Syvie Meis oder Heidi Klum nicht so spiessig sind und solche Sachen lockerer sehen,aber mit so einer Klage ist man ja wieder im Gespräch lol.....


----------



## Airbus21258 (19 Aug. 2014)

Naja... Mit dem "Rumgeklage" kennt sich die Familie ja aus...


----------



## Vespasian (19 Aug. 2014)

Dann soll die ***** *** halt nicht halbnackt in der Öffentlichkeit rumlaufen !!!

Was glaubt die eigentlich wer sie ist ... ?!?! :angry:

tz tz tz


----------



## willis (20 Aug. 2014)

ich kenn die Fotos nicht, aber wer in der Öffentlichkeit nackt rumrennt, sollte sich auch über die Konsequenzen im klaren sein

meine meinung


----------



## Jockel111 (20 Aug. 2014)

isssch wil sie sehen, aber ungepixelt 
Für die Bunte ist es eine super Werbung und für ihr schlechtes Buch unterm ladentisch wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Seltsame Frau, tz tz tz


----------



## turboproff (18 Juni 2017)

Hi, sind die "Originale" mittlerweile irgendwo aufgetaucht? Wäre ja schon ungewöhnlich, wenn da nix durchsickert. Gras ist ja nun genug dürber gewachsen ...


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Juni 2017)

Hauptsache ihr habt was zu sabbern


----------



## eagle52 (25 Juni 2017)

turboproff schrieb:


> Hi, sind die "Originale" mittlerweile irgendwo aufgetaucht? Wäre ja schon ungewöhnlich, wenn da nix durchsickert. Gras ist ja nun genug dürber gewachsen ...



Ich warte auch schon sehnlichst


----------

